

How brewing anger over K-Cup change finally forced Keurig to surrender - gregpilling
http://www.thestar.com/business/2015/05/08/how-brewing-anger-over-k-cup-change-finally-forced-keurig-to-surrender.html

======
mtVessel
What does "battery-operated" have to do with the razor blade model?
Distracting.

